# A Simple 15G Tank



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Flora:
Hemianthus callictroides (HC)
Eleocharis acicularis (Hair grass)
Vallisneria american baewensis (corkscrew)
Limnophylla aromatica
Rotala wallichii
ludwigia arcuata

Fauna: 
Neon tetra
Tanay Shrimps
some snails

Hardware:
55watts Hallo (10 hours a day)
rio 90 
DIY CO2 reactor
Tanay rocks

Filtration:
UGF

Ferts:
Florena
chelated micro nutrients

Hope you enjoy the view


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, someone who is using an undergravel filter! The tank looks good, but a am expecting alot of people to really grill you on the fact you use an under gravel filter. I like when people push the conventional approach aside and try other options. I am a big believer that you can have a planted tank that is air powered, or one that uses UGF. I had a really successfull 5 gal crypt tank that used an UGF hooked to a power filter.


----------



## garoluca (Jul 6, 2006)

Your tank in gorgeus!!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya your tank looks really good.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice tank.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Freerider said:


> Wow, someone who is using an undergravel filter! The tank looks good, but a am expecting alot of people to really grill you on the fact you use an under gravel filter. I like when people push the conventional approach aside and try other options. I am a big believer that you can have a planted tank that is air powered, or one that uses UGF. I had a really successfull 5 gal crypt tank that used an UGF hooked to a power filter.


Thanks freerider for the compliments, experience wise based on my (4) four tanks (1x60G, 1x75, 1x45G and the latest 15G) i use UGF and so far it works very well for me. maintainance wise its more pratical (less cleaning of filter) i do my water change once a month by suctioning my water via the pipe tubing and applying fertz after.

garoluca/nswhite/tkos: thanks for compliments


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very delicate looking scape... Nice


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

a more up close pic....


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice! Just wondering what you are using for your substrate?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

ponyrandy said:


> Very nice! Just wondering what you are using for your substrate?


ponyrandy, its a local river sand, we call it black sand.


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

Paps,

kabayan!! 
Nice tank!! would love to see it in person.. see you this weekend paps


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

gnob said:


> Paps,
> 
> kabayan!!
> Nice tank!! would love to see it in person.. see you this weekend paps


no pro0blem just text me when and what time bro!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

up close rotala arcuata


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice.

Whats the ground cover plant in the front?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

StaffyBull said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Whats the ground cover plant in the front?


thats hemianthus caallictroides(HC) and hairgrass


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

papillon said:


> thats hemianthus caallictroides(HC) and hairgrass


Ok thats what i thought. Thank you for the reply.

Also were can HC be found?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

why not try your LFS near you


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

papillon said:


> why not try your LFS near you


All have to look but so far this seems to be a salt water town. I havent made the rounds to all the shops but the one's I have are on the sad side. Also the places I have called also not so much.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

StaffyBull said:


> All have to look but so far this seems to be a salt water town. I havent made the rounds to all the shops but the one's I have are on the sad side. Also the places I have called also not so much.


you can try ordering some of your plant needs in the net, read some member have been successful in bringing in some plant via mail. goodluck bro!


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

papillon said:


> you can try ordering some of your plant needs in the net, read some member have been successful in bringing in some plant via mail. goodluck bro!


Thanks Papillon. I might see if one of my LFS's can order some or try some old industry freinds. I saw it on one of the auction sites but they had enough to cover a football field. All track it down at some point.

Tanks again.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

StaffyBull said:


> Thanks Papillon. I might see if one of my LFS's can order some or try some old industry freinds. I saw it on one of the auction sites but they had enough to cover a football field. All track it down at some point.
> 
> Tanks again.


if only your near, i could send you a couple of plants. am in the philippines


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

update of my 15G tank at 3mos old


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

How are you using sand over and UGF?
I have seen sub sand filters from salt water books made in the 70's but i have not seen anyone use sand with an UGF.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Freerider said:


> How are you using sand over and UGF?
> I have seen sub sand filters from salt water books made in the 70's but i have not seen anyone use sand with an UGF.


hi freerider, at first i was hesitant in using sand for a UGF filtration coz of the possibility of clogging the system and subpump... however my UGF system is not the commercial type (plastic slates) bought in your LFS, my UGF is a DIY (refer to pics)holes (1mm) or slits where sawn at even intervals to serve as suction intake, the key is to make a hole or slit small as possible to avoid sucking the fine sand and eventually clogging the system. WC is done at once a month... should you experience clogging you can do a backflow water refill after a WC. 
hope i shared an insight of this system as i find it very convinient over external filtration w/c required frequent filter cleaning/maintenance.
alvin


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice idea, I assume you dont need to backflush it very often by the sounds of things. Have you thought of reverse flow? I use a marineland 660r powerhead for one of my tanks and it comes with a prefilter sponge and undergravel mount and would be perfect for your system. I wonder if you set up reverse flow and injected CO2 in to it would it make a big difference for your setup. (sorry i didnt look to see if you use CO2; i dont on any of my tanks but most people seem to).


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi papillion

AquaticEco.com carries some UGF's similar to what you've made. They're made by Azoo and they are recommended for planted tanks. Azoo Circulating Pipes, 12"x4"


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Freerider said:


> Nice idea, I assume you dont need to backflush it very often by the sounds of things. Have you thought of reverse flow? I use a marineland 660r powerhead for one of my tanks and it comes with a prefilter sponge and undergravel mount and would be perfect for your system. I wonder if you set up reverse flow and injected CO2 in to it would it make a big difference for your setup. (sorry i didnt look to see if you use CO2; i dont on any of my tanks but most people seem to).


Freerider, iam using a DIY CO2 connected in the venturi of the subpump, have anyone tried the reverse flow plus injected CO2? how was it?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Left C said:


> Hi papillion
> 
> AquaticEco.com carries some UGF's similar to what you've made. They're made by Azoo and they are recommended for planted tanks. Azoo Circulating Pipes, 12"x4"


yes i have seen that product by azoo and a bit costly, my DIY UGF cost me around 15 US$ which includes pump, tubes, and DIY CO2


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

update......


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

more view of update......


----------

